# VPACE Moritz275 - schon zu klein? Alternativen?



## Rocky_M (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo allerseits,

mein großer Sohn ist dieses Jahr ziemlich infiziert vom Bike-Virus (ja, vielleicht bin ich durch einen Bikepark-Besuch nicht so ganz unschuldig?) und das ungefederte Kubike muss jetzt doch einem Fully weichen.

Ich hatte mir das VPACE Moritz275 angeschaut und bin doch vom Konzept und natürlich vom Gewicht sehr angetan, da wir doch viele Trails fahren und es dementsprechend auch oft aufwärts geht. Allerdings ist wird er jetzt 13, ist knappe 1,55 m bei 75 cm Innenbein. Ich habe jetzt bedenken, dass das VPACE schnell (nächstes Jahr) schon zu klein sein wird. Wobei man vermutlich eh keines bekommt: heute um 3:31 Uhr die Mail "sind wieder verfügbar", um 6:47 Uhr schon wieder alle weg. ?

Irgendwie finde ich aber auch keine echten alternativen. Man landet dann bei dem Preisniveau (um 2200 Euro) und 120er Fullys ja eher im Einstiegsbereich der Erwachsenenräder - die dann selten unter 14 Kilo kommen, selbst Canyon Neuron und Rose Ground Control.

Hätte sonst noch jemand Tipps? Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Ingwertee (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe für meinen Sohn in ähnlicher Lage letztlich ein gebrauchtes älteres Fully gekauft. Ein Specialized FSR von 1999, Rahmengröße S . Ich habe lange gezögert, ob so ein altes Rad eine Option ist, dann spontan eines in der Nähe angeschaut. Sicherlich auch ein Glückstreffer - das Rad war gut gepflegt, der Dämpfer nagelneu. Aber man merkt immer noch, dass es damals ein Toprad war. Leicht, passt gut, fährt sich gut. Und hat nur 280 Euro gekostet. So kann ich dem Rauswachsen entspannt entgegensehen und mich vermutlich kommenden Sommer um die nächste Größe kümmern. Ein Neurad gibt es, wenn er nicht mehr so schnell wächst.

Schöne Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lightson (19. August 2020)

Servus,
Ich würde einfach einen Rahmen von Vpace kaufen und den einfach selber aufbauen dann könntest du nämlich auch eine längere Kurbel und Sattelstütze einbauen


----------



## Ivenl (19. August 2020)

Kauf einfach ein gebrauchtes 26 von 201X in Größe S, Preis Leistung ist da momentan insane.


----------



## LockeTirol (22. August 2020)

Die längere Kurbel könnte man auch direkt mit bestellen, aber das Bike wäre trotzdem bald zu klein denke ich


----------

